
25 tips that will help you promote on Reddit - mipsy
https://serpstat.com/blog/25-tips-that-will-help-you-promote-on-reddit/
======
frgtpsswrdlame
The main problem here is number 8. Advertisers can spam like crazy then trim
it all back to just successful posts so it doesn't look like they are
spamming. Not sure how reddit should handle that though.

------
di_ry
Nice, Reddit will be pissed though.

~~~
sr2
Sounds like a Sybil attack
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sybil_attack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sybil_attack)

